# Raldolph,GA-M-Flea infest stray living under house



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

From: [email protected]

Date: Thu, 8 Oct 2009 21:03:08 -0400
Randolph Co., GA - Flea infested stray German Shepherd living under someone's house

This picture was sent to me by someone that has seen a dog in their community. She didn't know until today that the dog was living under her father's house. From his picture, he appears to be a PB German Shepherd or a high mix. 





The lady told me she thinks he is an older dog because he has grey around his muzzle. He is thin and has some hair loss on his back that she thinks is due to the flea infestation.



I told the lady that I have no room for him, but I would send out his picture. If you have any questions, I will go out Saturday morning to see him. She said she would feed and water him and try to get the fleas off of him. The flea problem is my biggest concern right now because he will continue to go under the house where the fleas have probably become a problem. I'm trying to decide if he is healthy enough to give a Comfortis. 



He seems to be okay with this lady's grandchildren, small dogs, and cat. 



I don't know how long she will agree to allow him to stay, but he really needs to be removed from this flea environment. 



I am full and have no place to put him, and no money to take him to the vet for boarding!





**Please contact Laurie at: [email protected] (at gmail.com).


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Poor baby. How very very sad.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

He deserves better than this!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

EEK...How pitiful is he!! Poor sweet boy!!!!!!!
Looks like UTI as well...poor boy must be soooo miserable!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This is a very elderly dog. He is weak in his hindquarters. I don't know if it's from lack of food, arthritis, flea infestation, or heart trouble. He would cry out when he was scratching fleas. I don't know if it was from pain in his hindquarters or his skin is sore. Even though he is thin, he is still a massive dog. The lady that called me about him did say he was walking better today that he was yesterday. When I was leaving her father's house where the dog is, I watched him follow her to her house and he once broke into a slow trot.

I hope I have taken care of the flea problem and I know they are feeding and watering him, but he needs vet care soon.

[email protected]


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Keeping this poor soul up top...he must feel miserable!


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

Hope he gets help soon.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

keeping this poor soul on top


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

He is beautiful. Just needs some TLC and he will be a courtly southern gentleman. 

Has that beeeeeg head! 

Is this Randolph GA?
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=rand...89,9.854736&z=7


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He is going to be gorgeous!
Is he a candidate for Dogs Deserve Better?


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

Poor shnuzzlefart!
Doesn't really look old, in years. Just very ill and thin...
With medical care, food, and a warm bed, he'll be one handsome dude. You can see how gorgeous his coloring is, even as sick as he clearly is!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please. how can we help this dog? the diesel fund is on board to help with whatever medical care he needs (donations must be made directly to vet clinic), up to and including humane euth if that's what's needed. 

georgia people, pm me and i'll send contact info. hit and miss on the board today, busy, busy.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I love this dog.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bumping this sad fellow up.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

how can we help him?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

Is this the email for whom we are to contact if we would like to assist this dog? I wasn't sure, any advice would be greatly appreciated.

[email protected]


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yes, i believe it is, it's the only contact addy i see in the original post. myamom would know for sure.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

do you know who bpierce is from sc?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Sad update:


Owner has come forward. Laurie offered to buy the dog but she refused. He is being returned to his chain. 

Please pm me for further discussion as this is a sensitive situation.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

OMG that is terrible.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

The owner is the one who should be on the chain...... that poor boy, with no prospect of a better life. Thank you Laurie, for trying.

_________________________________________-
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

makes me ill...as he is clearly suffering and in urgent need of vet care.....


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

maybe the owner will agree to vet care being paid for?


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

ANIMAL NEGLECT???


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

just a reminder (in addition to myamom's) that the public threads of the urgent section can be read by anyone at anytime.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

still thinking about this dear soul and hoping things work out for him.


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

I feel very bad for this dog. I can't get his pitiful face out of my head. Is there nothing that can be done to at least get him well or educate his owner as to how to take care of an animal??


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone have a plan to help this dog at this point?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

as i understand it (reliable info), the dog has been reclaimed by the owner who is not amenible to accepting help/advice for the dog. not a good situation. there is veterinary cost help availble for him, awaiting updates. bless his heart, please hope for the best for him.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

still thinkin about this dear boy and hoping for the best for him.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

me too


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

Saying a prayer.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Is there not some agency to report this neglect to in that community?


----------



## piercesdesigns (Oct 14, 2009)

In most states, as long as the dog has food, water and some resemblance of shelter, that's all that the law requires. 

It is very very sad. Animals are property, not sentient beings in the eyes of the law.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

He's so sad, even I was ready to take him home with me.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: piercesdesignsIn most states, as long as the dog has food, water and some resemblance of shelter, that's all that the law requires.
> 
> It is very very sad. Animals are property, not sentient beings in the eyes of the law.


I believe the law would be that the dog must have food, water, shelter and MEDICAL CARE. Could this be pursued under his lack of providing medical care? 

Also the dogs walking loose...that must be against the leash laws there? Could he be picked up for that? 
I wonder if Dogs Deserve Better has a rep in that area?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Please Katieliz update us if you know anything about this poor boy-can't seem to forget about him-


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Did anyone try Dogs Deserve Better? Heres a list of the PA reps.

Pennsylvania
Altoona, Pennsylvania 
Tamira Ci Thayne 814.941.7447 
e-mail [email protected]

Delaware Water Gap, Pennsylvania
Kathleen Slagle 570.350.8798
e-mail [email protected] 

Dover, Pennsylvania
Nikki Collins 717.817.1216
e-mail [email protected] 
Drexel Hill , Pennsylvania
Michelle Frederick 610.299.3500 
e-mail [email protected]

Erie, Pennsylvania
Susan Mankowski 814.218.2760 
e-mail [email protected] 
Gettysburg, Pennsylvania
Christine Ameduri & Bob Goodman 717.337.3427
e-mail [email protected]
Greencastle, Pennsylvania
Terry & Bobbie McIntyre 717.762.0658
e-mail [email protected]

Moosic, Pennsylvania
Emy Angeli 570.241.5377
e-mail: [email protected]

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
Lynn Ready 412.225.5333 
e-mail: [email protected] 

Titusville, Pennsylvania
Regina Emery and Mark Ritke 814.827.9316
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Wonder how much money it would take to get her to release this guy? I've been sick thinking of him all day long. Something just had to be done!! I am so praying for this dog!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

this guy is in georgia rosa. animal cruelty laws are spotty in some places and so very hard to enforce. if i hear anything i will post.

bless your heart bud, wherever you are.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I've already discussed with those involved...unfortunately, things can't be pursued. Please pm me with further questions.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Per an earlier post on page 1, the owner was offered money to surrender him. The offer was turned down. Someone like that would probably not agree to relinquish him unless it was a LOT of money. 

It is hard to get this guy out of your mind once you have seen his face and read his story. I feel sick just thinking about him, and what his life must be like.

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Please please know...that I am just as upset over this boy...and can't stop thinking of him...and have been emailing about him. I just think it better to go to pm.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

No problem Mary Ann, you are much closer to the situation than the rest of us...if your saying pm lets do that. And thanks for your help.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I keep checking back here, too. He's a nice looking dog, and I hate to see him suffering.


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

If anything can be worked out, I will be happy to help in anyway be it transport, foster, medical care, etc etc. If you find out anything, just remember this offer stands.


----------



## brogers93 (Aug 23, 2009)

This is just so wrong. If there are no authorities down there that will do anything, too bad someone can't just make the poor boy "disappear" from his abuser, I mean owner, some night......


----------



## piercesdesigns (Oct 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: B RogersThis is just so wrong. If there are no authorities down there that will do anything, too bad someone can't just make the poor boy "disappear" from his abuser, I mean owner, some night......


Sadly, the rescuer would be prosecuted as a thief.

It's a messed up world.

There is a movement to change the law. I worked with this author to have the parrot legal battle I was involved in put in front of a judge with the precedent setting verbiage of "Sentient Property". This would require courts to acknowledge that animals have feelings, thoughts, emotions. 

http://www.wevegotfeelingstoo.com/inside.php


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

Please offer them three hundred dollars. I am good for this. I cannot adopt any dogs while overseas. This would be in memory of my Annie. I can pay by paypal to anyone as directed.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

The kindness shown towards this dog is overwhelming! Thank you to everyone..and I have passed along the info...and will keep everyone posted.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

Any updates?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I just got an email that when offered the money...the woman was willing to sell him. Details / coordination need to be worked out. I will contact those that so generously offered help privately and put all of you in touch with one another and the people directly working on this dog.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

Great.


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

THANK GOD


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

Any update? Still waiting to help.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

me too vanessa. standing by, awaiting news. wondering if he's okay.


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

ditto


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

any news on what's happening for this dog. no news is good news everywhere else, but not on this board.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Does this boy have a place to go?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm not really in the loop per sae. I connected everyone...so assumed you guys would know what was going on before me. Jeanne (the woman involved) knows I was having a rough time..so I don't think she wants to bother me too much. 

Feel free to email jeanne anytime and ask her (those of you I gave her email addy to) Katieliz...I will send it to you in case I didn't. I will also shoot her an email and see how things are going.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

I can foster and help with transport.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

owner backed out on the deal.









If anyone involved in trying to help this boy did not get Jeanne's email...please pm me and I will send it to you. 

I am so sorry sweet boy...will keep you in my prayers


----------

